# IOS 10.3.1 bluetooth routing problems



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

I use my BMW X5 F15 2014 each day.
After 10.3.1 IOS update I have two problems on my iPhone 6S plus:

- when I take a call from the steering wheel, the call stays on the iPhone, not routed thru BMW audio system.
- Waze audio via BT does not work and the whole system hangs until I disable BT from the phone.

Here, they say that the problem seems to exist since the fist beta of 10.3, but my problems started on 10.3.1

Is this limited to F15 or is a general problem?

*Media: MN-003.009.004
Phone: TN-003.009.004*


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Delete phone from car, and car from phone and repair... try again.


----------



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

Done that, also tried the latest beta 10.3.2 beta 3
Same problem 
Two phones!


----------

